# Dick Nite S81



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone using this on cranks or blades ? I got my first can and haven't tried it yet, just wondering if anyone had any tips to beat the learning curve. I know its a pain to store,i already got a can of bloxygen. Thanks


----------



## b75nweav (Jun 8, 2014)

It is a pain to store! Try glisten pc high gloss. Excellent clearcoat for blades just make sure you wear a mask when you spray it..


----------

